

Our position on whatever Microsoft wants to throw into a blog post - blasdel
http://blogs.vmware.com/virtualreality/2009/08/our-position-on-hypervisor-footprints-patching-vulnerabilities-and-whatever-else-microsoft-wants-to-throw-into-a-blog-post.html

======
monkeygrinder
There is more to this turf war. Microsoft and Citrix have pulled sponsorship
of VMware's premier event - VMworld - and accused VMware of instituting new
policies which restrict competition.
[http://news.idg.no/cw/art.cfm?id=58C409AD-1A64-67EA-E4FE2386...](http://news.idg.no/cw/art.cfm?id=58C409AD-1A64-67EA-E4FE2386964524A2)

------
tptacek
Pretty much everything in the "Vulnerability" section of this blog post is
sketchy or downright wrong.

